# Sticky  THE WATCH FORUM RULES



## Roy

The Watch Forum Purpose
The Watch Forum ("TWF") is intended primarily for topics relating to watches and clocks however other sub-forums are provided for discussion of hobbies, photography and other non-specific subjects.

Restrictions on New Members
Until a Member has reached 100 posts and been a member for 180 days they will not be able to use the Personal Message facility, view Member profiles or the Classified sales section. New Members will not be able to sell or trade in the Classified sections until they have been a member for 365 days.

Posting Conduct
Members must be courteous and respectful of other Members, Moderators and Admin.
Members must not post anything that is, or could reasonably be interpreted as: malicious, profane, abusive, defamatory, hateful, blasphemous, libellous, racist, sexually explicit and spam.
Members who have personal issues with other members must resolve their differences outside of TWF.
Members must not offer or imply an item is for sale or trade except in the Classified sections.

Posts About Fake Watches
Posts featuring fake or counterfeit watches are not permitted, the only exception, at the Admin team's discretion, is to ask if a potential purchase is genuine. TWF takes a strong stance on fakes and counterfeits and supports the view of Federation of the Swiss watch industry FH that counterfeit watches support and finance crime and exploitation of labour.

Reporting Posts
Any Member who feels that a post or message breaches the Posting Conduct and Posting About Fake Watches rules or is encouraged to contact a member of the Admin team immediately by using the "Report" link found by clicking the "three dots" on the top-right of the post.

Right of Admin Team to Edit Posts, Delete Posts and Ban Members
The Admin team retains the absolute right to edit, amend, modify, relocate, delete or otherwise change any message posted on TWF for any reason. The Admin team retains the absolute right to ban or suspend any Member from TWF should it be considered necessary. Admin need not supply a member with an explanation and the Admin team's decision is final.

Member Profile Page and Personal Message Facility
Member profile pages are part of TWF and subject to the Terms and Rules. A personal messaging system is available via the profile page, the use of this is not a right and access may be removed by the Admin team without any reason given.

Classified Section
As a service to Members a Classified section for watch sales, wanted, trades and off topic sales is provided by TWF. The rules for posting in these sub-forums are displayed in the respective header, Members must be familiar with these rules before posting. The use of the for-sale, wanted or trade section is not a right and access may be removed at any time at the Admin team's discretion without any reason given. All transactions undertaken through TWF Classified section are at the Member's risk, TWF and Admin do not actively screen items and are not involved in any transaction. TWF and Admin have no control over the authenticity or quality of the items posted in the Classified section, the truth or accuracy of the descriptions, the ability or intent of sellers to deliver items, or the ability or intent of buyers to pay for items. It is advised that parties to transactions should make a copy of the relevant posts or personal messages for their records as TWF cannot guarantee they will be available at a later date. TWF and Admin cannot ensure that a buyer or seller will complete a transaction. Be aware of the risk that funds will be transferred and goods will not be sent in exchange. TWF, Admin and agents are unable to verify the actual identity or location of buyers or sellers. Buyers are urged to take precautions to assure their seller is trustworthy.

Complaints
Any person who has a complaint in relation to the TWF may contact any member of the Admin team.


----------

